# Rare fish website ...



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I don't know if some of you ever been to this site but thought I'd share with you. Check out the Japanese Pygmy Angelfish ! Find it under the "Fish" link, sub-link "Angelfish". Here's the site : http://www.marinecenter.com/

Now I really want to get the Black Clownfish !! LOL !!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

you can also find some rare fish in the divers den on www.liveaquaria.com too...


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah I know - but nothing compared to really rare ones than this site (that I found so far)


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Most there aren't rare


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

Most are not rare on marine center as Boxermom said.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

That's true too. Although didn't someone here was going to buy a black clownfish ? Now I want to add that to my wish list ! LOL !! I'd like to hear some good (or bad) experiences with the black clowns and what do you know about them ? Good for beginner or best left with experienced aquarists ?


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

The blacks are nothing more than a color variant of the Amphiprion ocellaris clownfish (False Perc). They are the same species and have the same temperment!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

It's amazing what some people pay for the black clowns and here i paid $20 for mine lol


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

Well I'll just have to keep you in mind in possibly buying them from you !! LOL !!


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Slap the word "rare" on anything and you can jack the price up significantly.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

If it's that easy....I have several "Rare" damsels. Anyone want o buy a few for $25 each?


----------



## Puffer Pita (Jun 16, 2006)

Well, you also have to find suckers that don't know any better.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

i see black clowns all the time, for maybe 5 bucks more than regular. almost got a pair, but im waiting on the new tank. for rare fish. the japanese pygmy is great. dragon eels, and zebrasome gemmatum. are about the most expensive fish ive seen. and never seen one in person.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2006)

I like marine center. i think its a good website.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

I tend to agree when the word "rare" is tacked on the fish; almost to a point of exploiting it as if a certain buyer doesn't get them too often. Although, the Black Clownfish is a sight to behold, yet attractive. Just how often does one find such fish like them anywhere ? Who else have seen them elsewhere for sale reasonably priced ? Is it possible to have a pair of Ocellaris Clownfish along with a Black Clownfish ? Just wondering because I'm now looking to add it to my wish list. Can it be possible to have 3 clownfishes along with a dwarf angel, goby, and a blenny providing I have a suitable size tank ? I have compatibilty of fishes down to pat. But when it came to something like the Black Clownfish, a fish I have never heard existed until recently. There is such a wide world of fish species than I realized especially in SW. This is one reason why I promised myself (as well as my 3 year old son) that one day to start a SW tank because of its beauty and tranquilty of marine fishes and their habitats. I like to tell my wife the marine fish environment is one of God's greatest masterpieces.


----------



## ivanpres (Oct 3, 2006)

I saw in my local LFS a pair of Black Clownfishes for $120.00. I found that very expencive since they are the same as the regular ones, just with a color variant. One fish I like a lot from marinecenter.com is the Pineapple Fish. It is beautiful, but also very expensive. Does any one of you have ever had that fish? I'm just curious.


----------

